# First Handgun????



## camacho2727 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am looking to purchase my first handgun and given the budget of $500 to $600, i have narrowed my choices all in 9mm to a Glock 17, a Springfield XD, and lastly a Beretta PX4. I would like to hear some pros and cons of these selections and maybe even take suggestions on a pistol that i may have overlooked. Thanks in advance for your input.........p.s. i have rented and shot both the Glock and XD, they did not have the Px4 at that time.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you pretty set on a polymer frame?? A used Sig is in your $600 cut off point. Sig is my favorite non-1911 action :smt023


----------



## camacho2727 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the input, i do like the polymer frames for my first pistol, but believe me when i get experienced i will invest in a 1911 (.45 ammo is pricey) I have looked at some used pistols but found them to look weathered and being incomplete, no extra mags etc..., new Sigs are nice but out of my price range, and the local dealer charges $100 to do a transfer on private party sales " is that a normal price?". I hear a lot of great things about Sigs, a friend who is an officer swears by it.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

No 100 is WAY hi.
There are FFLs that do transfers for as little as ten dollars. Normal is 20 to 40. 100 is just high way robbery.
I only know the G17 and the XD and both are excellent pistols.
For a bit less you can pick up a new Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro also comes in 40SW but 9mm ammo is usually cheaper.








I recommend these often because they are such great guns at a really good price.

Good luck on your hunt.:smt1099


----------



## camacho2727 (Feb 3, 2010)

i live in CA, so i wouldnt know what hicaps is, i only know 10 max, no mas! definetly will get a 9mm, cheaper so i can get more range time. In CA you have to take a hand gun safety test, and that same dealer would not give me my certificate until I bought a pistol from them! needless to say i went somewhere else and paid $25 and got right then and there.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, 100 for a transfer is outrageous! the Cali limitation on capacity sucks, but it gives you somewhere to start... meaning, that if your max is 10 rds you might look past some guns that you would otherwise benefit from their large capacity. For instance, not need for a glock 17 in 9mm when your capaciy cut off won't let you take advantage of it.

Also, what do you want to use the gun for? If CCW is something that might come into play, then your may consider a platform more suitable for it. For instance, a 9mm single stack.

Finally, think outside the box! Don't just walk into your local shop, and hope that he has something you would like... plenty of used guns can be found, many in excellent condition, on internet forum classifieds. Try doing a search for a California firearms forum... there's propably one with a classified section, and sellers would be close to you.

Here's an example...

http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/index.php

scroll down the page a little and there is a private firearms sales forum.

Here's a couple nice sigs in your range...

http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=241731

http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=259434


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 17 or 19 for my choice


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just went through the same process as I looked for my first handgun. So far, you are doing it right by shooting as many guns as you are. Definitely what fits your hand is of utmost importance. Along with that, if you are planning on CCW, you'll need to consider what you can conceal on your body and that will impact the barrel length and overall size of what you should consider. 

Glocks are really nice and easy to get parts for. I went with a 19 as it seemed the best match for concealed carry and also fun shooting at the range. 

Another possibility to help with your budget is to consider a used gun. Either buy fro
a reputable dealer or have a gunsmith look over the weapon you are considering. 

Out of curiosty, have you found the Beretta PX4 to be in your budget?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

My son purchased a Glock 19 about 2 months ago. I am now in the process of buying myself one. Talk about a great gun. I am just not sure whether I want the 17 or 19. I really liked the Springfield XDM9 but for the extra $100 I can buy a couple boxes of shells with my Glock.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Beretta PX4 and have had no problems.

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. It is within your budget, around $400. Stoeger is owned by Beretta. The Cougar is very similar to the PX4, except the Cougar is a metal gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cougartex said:


> I have a Beretta PX4 and have had no problems.
> 
> Check out the Stoeger Cougar. It is within your budget, around $400. Stoeger is owned by Beretta. The Cougar is very similar to the PX4, except the Cougar is a metal gun.


If you are considering the PX4 you should also consider the Cougar. Nice weapon!!!!!

RCG


----------



## camacho2727 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well CCW is out of the question, i stand a better chance of getting a permit to open a medical marijuana store before that happens, the Sheriff that issues the permit is veeeerrrryyy strict and never issues one. I really appreciate all the responses to my thread, i am in the end looking at a full size 9mm and my budget after taxes has gone up! but not to get out of hand with price, I think $600 give or take $$$$ is about right for my beginner status. I have now narrowed it to a Glock 17 or a XD. Any subtle differences between these two or is it a wash? I want a very reliable, simple function, easy to maintain pistol. I plan to use this for a lot of target shooting and to protect my family. I plan to enroll into some classes at my local gun range to learn to right way to handle and shoot safely this firearm. Thanks Again Guys!


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you held and shot both the G17 and XD?? That might make the decision for you...


----------



## camacho2727 (Feb 3, 2010)

i have shot them both, and its kind of a coin flip, the Glock has a ton of after market stuff for it, the Xd does to but not nearly as much, the XD does come in different colors and lengths of barrels. Maybe i should take the advice of many in this forum and just buy BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Both is the way to go! If you dont have the money now... Get one now and one later!


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

camacho2727 said:


> thanks for the input, i do like the polymer frames for my first pistol, but believe me when i get experienced i will invest in a 1911 (.45 ammo is pricey) I have looked at some used pistols but found them to look weathered and being incomplete, no extra mags etc..., new Sigs are nice but out of my price range, and the local dealer charges $100 to do a transfer on private party sales " is that a normal price?". I hear a lot of great things about Sigs, a friend who is an officer swears by it.


My FFL charges $20 for all transfers. $100 is ridiculous, time to find a new FFL

As far as sigs go, you can get the Sig Pro SP2022 for right at $400 brand new. Its still has that great sig craftsmanship and reliability only with a polymer frame and a much cheaper price. I have one and I love it. It comes with factory night sights, 2 - 15 round mags, lock, hard case, cleaning accessories, etc. Its a great gun for a unbeatable price. Great first gun.


----------

